# Low GPU Usage



## Pasapa (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm using a Zota GTX 1060 and when i game the gpu usage is very low. It hovers around 50-60% in games like Battlefield 1 and Rainbow Six Siege. While im getting around 80% in less graphics intensive games like Rocket League. Anyone has any idea to fix this issue? My framerates suffer as a result of this. Around 40-60 fps in bf1, 80-90 fps in R6 Siege. This is no where near the performance it should be. The FPS stays same despite trying different settings ranging from low to ultra.

Specs:
Core i3-4130
GTX 1060 6GB
Antec 450p 





Now i understand that this could be an issue of CPU bottleneck. But i have seen people pairing up the i3's with the same gpu and getting way higher fps. It shouldn't be an issue in games like Siege.

Things i have tried:
Changing power options to high performance
Driver reinstall

Any help is welcomed. All gpu intensive games stutter like crazy


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 2, 2016)

80-90fps is plenty enough for me. Turn Vsync on. If you have 144Hz monitor turn on adaptive Vsync half refresh rate. You probably don't want the fps to fluctuate much.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 2, 2016)

Try disabling xbox dvr on windows 10, uninstalling GeForce Experience, configure the game to run on GTX 1060 from nvidia control panel.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 2, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try disabling xbox dvr on windows 10, uninstalling GeForce Experience, configure the game to run on GTX 1060 from nvidia control panel.



I'm using win7, unistalled geforce experience, pretty sure its running gtx 1060
 [MENTION=311809]chimera201[/MENTION]
yea im talking about bf1 and bf4, pretty unplayable.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 2, 2016)

this is a known issue, its more of a nvidia issue than a BF1's 
High / Low CPU usage fix - Battlefield 1 - YouTub


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 2, 2016)

What's the resolution? Seems less than 1080p. You could try setting Power Management mode in Nvidia Control Panel to Prefer Max performance.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 2, 2016)

RCuber said:


> this is a known issue, its more of a nvidia issue than a BF1's
> High / Low CPU usage fix - Battlefield 1 - YouTub



Tried it , didn't work. [MENTION=311809]chimera201[/MENTION], my res is 1680x1050. Already tried the power management option.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 2, 2016)

You should actually benchmark some standard programs like Unigine Valley or 3DMARK and compare scores available on the net to check whether its a problem with the game or your system. But it will be hard to compare with your resolution though.


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 4, 2016)

After hours of online research, I have concluded that the problem is that my CPU is too weak and it's bottlenecking the GPU.oh well

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------

